# Christina Aguilera is getting fat!



## qwerty (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks like she could soon be one of us! Isn't it refreshing to see a larger pop star?
http://photobucket.com/albums/e1/helendavis/


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd say it's more like "she has fat on her," or maybe "she's getting closer to normal-sized" than "she's getting fat." And I certainly wouldn't call her a larger pop star.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 26, 2006)

Compared to Spears? And Kim?

I think she's very fat compared to them.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Feb 26, 2006)

if we could get her to shut tf up...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 26, 2006)

lol - not a fan?


----------



## Egbert Souse (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, she's a little noisy for my taste.

But maybe it's 'cause she's so skinny, she's kinda....well, you know....uptight.
Maybe this'll lay her back a little.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 26, 2006)

The newly wedded Christina was looking very svelte again at the 2006 Grammys this year. I think she is back to her normal weight: http://www.christinazone.com/pictures/displayimage.php?album=346&pos=4

Miss Aguilera's supposed weight gain was discussed on the weight board once before. You might want to check it out: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1183&highlight=Aguilera

I'm glad no one's watching my weight so closely


----------



## qwerty (Feb 26, 2006)

Damn - mind you, being fat didn't really suit her


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Feb 26, 2006)

i was going to say.. those were some old pics of her.. and no I'd never call her fat.. however you could certainly tell when she quit working out so much 
just my 2 cents 

and i'm a fan of hers.. i like her voice and her music


----------



## kropotkin_fan (Feb 26, 2006)

> and i'm a fan of hers.. i like her voice and her music



:shocked: I hate pop, myself.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Feb 26, 2006)

lol.. well.. i guess that's probably one reason i like her.. I like pop


----------



## GPL (Feb 27, 2006)

Fat?
Looks like she just had a big dinner, not more than that. If she is fat I'm mad!

GPL.


----------



## NotAnExpert (Feb 28, 2006)

All I can do is chime in. Yeah, she's a real elephant now. But she'll probably lose all ten pounds of it when the papparazzi bug her enough. And either way, she's still stuck being Christina.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 28, 2006)

there's a good couple of stone there!


----------



## Mini (Feb 28, 2006)

Were it not so outdated I'd post a pic of that smug guy who says "Thank you and welcome to last week."

Except, it's not really a week ago. More like a year and a half.

But the principle is the same, so really, that's all that matters.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 1, 2006)

I hate society.

As soon as a woman is big enough to look like she's not ready to pass out from starvation, they insult her by calling her fat. ugh.....

Who ever calls a skinny woman fat because she actually ate something and didn't throw it up.... needs to have a 400lbs woman to sit on them. I think that would be a fitting punishment... *evil chuckle*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 2, 2006)

I know before Twiggy, women didn't seem to mind be thick. Compare to today the average woman wants to look like she would fly off in a good wind. 

Hell, I remember in the early 80's I remember kids shows teaching you that you should treat large people as equals. 

How did we get here?


----------

